# Lateral flexion and forward motion(video)



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship (Jan 13, 2010)

This is a 4 yr old gelding. He is in his third week of training with Payton Sides Horsemanship. In this video we show how you want to take what you have started with lateral flexion and apply that with forward motion. This horse is for sale. Check out his details on "Horses For Sale" page at www.psnaturalhorsemanship.com​


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship (Jan 13, 2010)

Update on progress one week later.


----------

